# Dec 2010, 1000 books a month achievement (TBOM)



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

It seems like people have liked this before so I'm going to do it again.

Amanda Hocking*
Michael Sullivan*
J.A. Konrath*
Victorine Lieske
H.P. Mallory*
Lauren Saga
Terri Reid*
Imogen Rose
Nathan Lowell*
Ellen Fisher*
Vianka Van Bokkem
David Dalglish
Sandra Edwards
C. S. Marks 
Sibel Hodge
Julie Christensen
Holly A. Hook
David McAfee
Danielle Q. Lee
Valmore Daniels 
Steven L. Hawk
Edward C. Patterson
William Meikle
Maria Hooley
M. Louisa Locke
Beth Orsoff*
Eric Christopherson*
Monique Martin
Ellen O'Connell
Karen Cantwell*
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Aaron Patterson*
B. Tackitt
Bella Andre * 
Blake Crouch
David McAfee
J.R. Rain
James Swain
Karen McQuestion*
L.J. Sellers
Lee Goldberg*
Lexi Revellian
Melanie Nilles
Paul Levine
Robert Burton Robinson
Robert W. Walker
Scott Nicholson*
Simon Wood
Tina Folsom*
Zoe Winters
Chris Graham
AlexisHarrington

*An asterisk denotes more than one book that _individually _ sold over the 1,000 threshold (so a minimun of 2,000 sales)


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

This is a lovely idea. I can't be included   but I'll be interested to read


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Put me down for Bronze.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

I sold about 4600 total-- way better than usual.  Woot for all the new Kindles and Nooks!  I also sold around 2000 copies of one book on B&N, but it's under the pen name that I keep a deep dark secret, so I am not going to put my records out there to prove it.  But it's nice to be in the silver category-- maybe I'll make it to the next level up eventually!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Congrats, Sibel!!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Put me down for electrolite. Or just put me down.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

rsullivan9597 said:


> It seems like people have liked this before so I'm going to do it again - but expanded. Now we'll have categories! Remember this is "per month" so if you just crossed the 1,000 milestone by adding up sales for several months that doesnt count...yet (you'll make it). This is total sales and can be over multiple books (for instance Michael's is over 5). An extra little bonus...an asterisk denotes more than one book that _individually _ sold over the 1,000 threshold.
> 
> Diamond (> 50,000)
> *Amanda Hocking* (99,000)*
> ...


I'm in bronze, just short of silver


----------



## HP Mallory (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Robin!
I sold a total of 22,285 books which I think puts me in Platinum! Woo Hoo!!
Thanks for doing this!
HP


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Laurensaga said:


> B&N up until December 25th: 1008
> Amazon (rough estimate since I didn't look before closing) 3500
> Amazon UK (rough estimate since I didn't look before closing) 1500
> Dec Total 6008


----------



## HP Mallory (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Robin,
I probably should have added that each one of my books sold over 1,000 copies each for the little asterisk thing! LOL
Thanks!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

My Amazon kindle book numbers are *2,488. *

My B & N Nook book numbers from 12/1 to 12/29 are *324*

Grand total: *2,812*

That puts me in the *Silver* category!

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I sold 2532 for December, so I think I belong in the Silver  

Sandy


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm loving these stories and admiring the numbers   Well done, everyone.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Put me down for electrolite. Or just put me down.


Ha!


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

over 1k


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

1,189 for _Peace Warrior_.

Congrats on a great month, everyone.

Steve


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I love seeing all of these numbers. It's interesting and inspirational!

As an aside, and it's a small thing, but I'm not sure I like the addition of gold, bronze, etc. Those are awarded for competitions and I'd hate for us to start turning this into a competition against each other. In a similar way, I'm not a fan of any "club" idea. Clubs are exclusive and one of the things I love most about KB is that it's inclusive. I would suggest more categories for more inclusion and better tracking.

Ymmv.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Monique said:


> I love seeing all of these numbers. It's interesting and inspirational!
> 
> As an aside, and it's a small thing, but I'm not sure I like the addition of gold, bronze, etc. Those are awarded for competitions and I'd hate for us to start turning this into a competition against each other. In a similar way, I'm not a fan of any "club" idea. Clubs are exclusive and one of the things I love most about KB is that it's inclusive. I would suggest more categories for more inclusion and better tracking.
> 
> Ymmv.


I tend to agree with Monique. I love hearing about everyone's fantastic sales numbers. It give me hope. And even though I woke up this morning and saw my name on the list (albeit in the wrong category)...I, too, am not exactly keen on the exclusivity of this notion. We're all in this together. It's not a competition...but it's kind of starting to feel that way in this thread. *sorry, don't mean to complain or cause trouble*.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

My total for the month (all three books included) : 5723


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thus my comment.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Monique said:


> I love seeing all of these numbers. It's interesting and inspirational!
> 
> As an aside, and it's a small thing, but I'm not sure I like the addition of gold, bronze, etc. Those are awarded for competitions and I'd hate for us to start turning this into a competition against each other. In a similar way, I'm not a fan of any "club" idea. Clubs are exclusive and one of the things I love most about KB is that it's inclusive. I would suggest more categories for more inclusion and better tracking.
> 
> Ymmv.


I agree. Also, some of us have one book, others have multiple, so total counts really don't mean much when categorized like this.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Thus my comment.


Ah. Si!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

I tend to agree.  I like seeing sales numbers because it gives me an idea of what is possible.  But establishing clubs, categories and levels...  not so much.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I tend to agree. I like seeing sales numbers because it gives me an idea of what is possible. But establishing clubs, categories and levels... not so much.


Yeah, it's a bit of the old traditional publishing psyche seeping in.

Ed Trotsky


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

To me, all of this is just for fun.  I don't take it as a negative thing.

Vicki


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

My totals were over 2600 with at least one book selling over 1000.

One thing to keep in mind, Barnesandnoble.com is updating slowly.  I just had a slew of new sales reported for December 25 and 26th this morning so the totals for everyone selling over there is probably even higher than what they thought.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Victorine said:


> To me, all of this is just for fun. I don't take it as a negative thing.
> 
> Vicki


That's because you're not being OPPRESSED!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL @ Jason

Sharing numbers is fun, but the way this is done feels icky to me. *shrug*


----------



## mlouisalocke (May 14, 2010)

What a wonderful idea.

I had a great December, sold 1932 copies of _Maids of Misfortune: A Victorian San Francisco Mystery_, most of them on Kindle.    javascript:void(0);

M. Louisa Locke


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

rsullivan9597 said:


> It seems like people have liked this before so I'm going to do it again.
> 
> Amanda Hocking*
> Michael Sullivan*
> ...


Suh-weet! I made the list twice!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Suh-weet! I made the list twice!


Jackpot! Is that your evil twin or doppleganger?


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Suh-weet! I made the list twice!


I see my name up there twice, too. lol


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Jackpot! Is that your evil twin or doppleganger?


Dude. I actually saw my doppelganger once.

I was at King's Dominion amusement park in Richmond, VA. This guy and I walked by each other and both did a double take. I could tell he was thinking the same thing I was, "That guy looks exactly like me."

Weird experience. Kinda wished I'd stopped him for a quick chat and a photo, but I was too freaked out at the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2011)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Dude. I actually saw my doppelganger once.
> 
> I was at King's Dominion amusement park in Richmond, VA. This guy and I walked by each other and both did a double take. I could tell he was thinking the same thing I was, "That guy looks exactly like me."
> 
> Weird experience. Kinda wished I'd stopped him for a quick chat and a photo, but I was too freaked out at the time.


You know, they say everybody has somebody who they look exactly alike. That's cool you bumped into him!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Dude. I actually saw my doppelganger once.
> 
> I was at King's Dominion amusement park in Richmond, VA. This guy and I walked by each other and both did a double take. I could tell he was thinking the same thing I was, "That guy looks exactly like me."
> 
> Weird experience. Kinda wished I'd stopped him for a quick chat and a photo, but I was too freaked out at the time.


I went to high school with mine. We could attend each others classes and the teachers were never the wiser. In fact, even when I was attending class as "me", oftentimes the teachers would still call me Anna...and the same thing would happen to her.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Long live the publetariat.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

rsullivan9597 said:


> It seems like people have liked this before so I'm going to do it again.
> 
> Amanda Hocking*
> Michael Sullivan*
> ...


If it's just 1000 (rather than 10,000) that sold above, then PORTAL (as a single unit) did.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I didn't think I'd see my name on this list anytime before getting 3 or 4 more books out.  It's mostly thanks to B and N, though.  

By the way, does anyone know how to go back and check last month's sales there on Pubit?  I can't find my reports for last month anywhere.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> By the way, does anyone know how to go back and check last month's sales there on Pubit? I can't find my reports for last month anywhere.


Holly, I think I answered that somewhere else. PubIt's dropdown menu is currently defaulting to Dec 2011, for some reason. Go to the dropdown menu and go to Dec 2010, and you should find your report.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry - Late to the party. Thanks for doing this Robin.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

EllenFisher said:


> Holly, I think I answered that somewhere else. PubIt's dropdown menu is currently defaulting to Dec 2011, for some reason. Go to the dropdown menu and go to Dec 2010, and you should find your report.


None of my dropdown menus are working and never have since they went to this new report form. ARGH!!!!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Weird, Karen.  Did you try another browser?  I'm using Firefox, and it seems to be working okay for the most part.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> None of my dropdown menus are working and never have since they went to this new report form. ARGH!!!!


Ditto. My dropdown menu is a blank box right now, with no options whatsoever. That's why I can't find my Dec. 2010 report (or any report, for that matter.)

Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

Based only on my Amazon U.S. numbers, I have one book that sold over 1000 copies this month.  If we're adding in the B&N numbers too, then I *think* I have two (the B&N numbers seem to change all the time).


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

HP Mallory said:


> Hi Robin!
> I sold a total of 22,285 books which I think puts me in Platinum! Woo Hoo!!
> Thanks for doing this!
> HP


Well done, HP. I bought two of your books. One several months ago, and one a couple days ago. (Both from the same series.)


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Crack-Up sold over a thou in December.

How many more must we add to the list before we email it to the Big Six and make 'em shudder in their shoes?


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

As you noticed, I got rid of the catgories since there was such an outcry. I "think" the list is up to date now - let me know if I missed you.


----------



## Staceywb (Jun 27, 2010)

You can add me to the list too...like, all the way at the bottom, but I'm still on there!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

EllenFisher said:


> Weird, Karen. Did you try another browser? I'm using Firefox, and it seems to be working okay for the most part.


I didn't think of the browser - I'll try Firefox and see if that helps. Keep your fingers crossed!!! Thanks.


----------



## HP Mallory (Jul 7, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Well done, HP. I bought two of your books. One several months ago, and one a couple days ago. (Both from the same series.)


Thanks so much, Craig! I hope you enjoy them!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Staceywb said:


> You can add me to the list too...like, all the way at the bottom, but I'm still on there!


Congrats, Stacey! I hear about Glimpse all over!


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

This list gives us newbies hope! Way to go, everyone!


----------



## Cate Rowan (Jun 11, 2010)

It's a cause for celebration for _any_ book to hit 1000/month, no matter the price. It's even more exciting to me that some on that list are priced at $2.99-or higher-and therefore have the healthy 70% royalty per copy.

Anyway, the beauty of it all is that this year, many more books will reach these consistent sales numbers. May 2011 be Indie Paradise.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm a silver now.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Archer (the Dinosaur) said:


> I'm a silver now.


I keep on searching for a heart of go-o-ld ...


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

Ooh! Dec. 2010 was my first month selling more than 1000 kindle ebooks. Please let me in this club.


----------



## Robert Burton Robinson (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been in the Bronze for several months. This month I expect to cross over into the Silver.


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys and gals are KILLING it! Great job here.

Nice to see everyone and the KB itself namedropped on Joe's blog too! Kudos!


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Put me down for gold (over 5k).  And both Game for Love and Candy Store sold over a thousand in Dec.  I'd love an asterisk too!

 Bella
www.BellaAndre.com


----------



## DonnaBurgess (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm a newbie--my novel has been out about 2 weeks, but these post are truly inspiring!  I'm looking forward to what 2011 holds.  Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Hi, my novel _Remix _sold 4,278 copies in December, mostly in the UK where it's spent 82 days in the Kindle top 100 chart.

I've only published one book so far (am looking forward to finishing the WIP and getting it out there).

Lexi


----------



## cblewgolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I found this post through Konrath's blog - the only one I follow.
I could not be more impressed by the #'s shown here. 
I immediately joined KindleBoards so I can follow the advice of the master sellers out there.
I can only hope to reach these #'s (and soon).

http://www.amazon.com/Deep-Rough-ebook/dp/B004477XM8/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to Kindleboards, Chris!  I'm so glad you've joined us.  

There's a sticky note at the top of the Writer's Cafe that tells you how to get your book in your signature line.  

Vicki


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

These numbers are certainly great and are wonderful targets to aspire to.

After 3 months, I sold 122 copies of 2 books in December. So, I think that puts me at the Lint level.  Next goal, bronze!


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

If someone has a few free minutes, can you update this list to include everyone who chimed in? I'd like to post an updated list on my blog, but I'm on a deadline and doing enough messing around on the net.  

I'm also sure these other names who should be included.

Lee Goldberg*
Aaron Patterson*
Zoe Winters*
James Swain
Paul Levine
Robert W. Walker
Karen McQuestion*
Scott Nicholson*
Simon Wood
Blake Crouch


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> If someone has a few free minutes, can you update this list to include everyone who chimed in? I'd like to post an updated list on my blog, but I'm on a deadline and doing enough messing around on the net.
> 
> I'm also sure these other names who should be included.
> 
> ...


Robin Sullivan also posted this list to your blog recently and these names may or may not (but probably do) belong on the list:



> These are authors I know of that have hit the Top 100:
> 
> Amanda Hocking
> J. A. Konrath
> ...


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

I think JR Rain belongs on both of those lists as well.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey Derek! Nice to see you. I'm right there with you on the Lint Level -- even lintier -- but what I really love are the stories about how a lot of these authors started out just like us, with just a handful of sales per month, and just kept chugging away... My sales are rising bit by bit, and I know yours are too. May we soon both join the club!


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

Nothing can stop us, Tara! 

I'm creating a new list with all the authors added here. The list will include sales numbers, primary genre, # Kindle books available, etc. I should have it up soon.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh & maybe I should also mention for the Top 100 list that GAME FOR LOVE hit the BarnesandNoble.com Top 100 at #55 over Xmas!

 Bella


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> If someone has a few free minutes, can you update this list to include everyone who chimed in? I'd like to post an updated list on my blog, but I'm on a deadline and doing enough messing around on the net.


Joe, Here's the updated list that I just pulled from Comments:

Newest Additions:

David Wisehart
David McAfee
Williem Meikle
B. Tackitt
Vianka Van Bokkem
Maria Hooley
Tina Folsom *
C.S. Marks
Melanie Nilles
Robert Burton Robinson
Bella Andre * 
Lexi Revellian

The previous list with your additions is:
Current List:

Michael Sullivan*
J.A. Konrath*
Victorine Lieske
H.P. Mallory*
Lauren Saga
Terri Reid*
Imogen Rose
Nathan Lowell*
Ellen Fisher*
Vianka Van Bokkem
David Dalglish
Sandra Edwards
C. S. Marks
Sibel Hodge
Julie Christensen
Holly A. Hook
David McAfee
Danielle Q. Lee
Valmore Daniels
Steven L. Hawk *
Edward C. Patterson
William Meikle
Maria Hooley
M. Louisa Locke *
Beth Orsoff*
Eric Christopherson
Monique Martin
Ellen O'Connell
Karen Cantwell
Stacey Wallace Benefiel
Lee Goldberg*
Aaron Patterson*
Zoe Winters*
James Swain
Paul Levine
Robert W. Walker
Karen McQuestion*
Scott Nicholson*
Simon Wood
Blake Crouch
JR Rain


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

Not to be a star-bellied sneetch about it, but my name is missing an asterisk.


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, here's the full table in an image. I'll convert it to text as soon as I figure out how to auto-convert Excel to HTML.

If I made a mistake with any of your information, please let me know. If something's blank, I don't know the information. If you provide it I'll add it.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

And the Geek of the Day award goes to ... Derek! Nicely done!

To help fill out the table, I have no previous print deal.

The same is true for Lexi I know as we're internet pals. She should have an asterisk too, given she only has one book.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, you two.

Derek, can I use the jpg for my blog (with a link to you)?

Also, I only have 19 self pubbed titles on Kindle, which is the sales I'm reporting. And I'm pretty sure Amanda hit 100,000, and HP hit 20,000.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Hey Derek, _Remix _isn't fantasy - it's commercial fiction with elements of crime and romance.

(Ah, the penalties of doing a chart.)

Lexi


----------



## Dan McGirt (Sep 25, 2010)

Congratulations to all these authors! I'm still working on getting into the 100 a month club!   But your success -- and the breadth of it, with so many authors reaching (and blowing past) the 1000 milestone is very encouraging! Keep up the great work!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks to the craziness that is PubIt's accounting, I am pleased to report that I actually sold more than 5000 copies last month... unless PubIt decides to take some of the newly added books back, anyway.


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

Joe, sure you can use the jpg!

I've made some corrections already. If more corrections appear, I'll update it again later tonight using the same URL for the image:
http://www.derekjcanyon.com/sales/KindleAuthorSales.jpg


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Derek J. Canyon said:


> Okay, here's the full table in an image. I'll convert it to text as soon as I figure out how to auto-convert Excel to HTML.
> 
> If I made a mistake with any of your information, please let me know. If something's blank, I don't know the information. If you provide it I'll add it.


Derek,
I don't have 8 Kindle titles available. I only have 4 .

Sandy


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm gonna get here one of these months. Just you wait.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Derek, fwiw, I had over 1,000 sales for my only book - a paranormal romance.


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Derek J. Canyon said:


> Okay, here's the full table in an image. I'll convert it to text as soon as I figure out how to auto-convert Excel to HTML.


Derek, this is great, thanks. A couple of corrections to my information. 
My name is Bella Andre (rather than Bell Andre) & I only have 6 kindle titles that I'm e-pubbing myself. The rest (the other  are NY pubbed books. Which also answers the question of previously NY pubbed - yes, I still am - doing both indie e-pubbing and contracted books concurrently. My total for just my 6 e-pubbed books was over 5k this month, with two of my books over 1k each. I won't know how my NY books did for 6-12 months.

A friend of mine would should be on the list, too, if you don't mind: Tina Folsom. She was way over 5k. She's paranormal and romance. And she's never been NY pubbed.

Thanks again. It's a fun table to be on. Great company!
 Bella


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've updated the list at the top.  Early on I was doing "categories" - Platnium, gold, silver, and people objected so I went to a straight list.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Derek - What a lot of work, and what a nice job. I don't know if it makes a bit of difference, but one of my 3 books is a mystery and the other two are western historical romances. I doubt straight westerns would have a chance of selling as well as romances.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Sorry Derek - I sold over 5000 in December. (I mean, I'm not sorry - but it's wrong on the table.) 

Terri


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay, the table has been updated. Latest version here:

http://www.derekjcanyon.com/sales/KindleAuthorSales.jpg

Joe, when you link to me, please use a link to my blog (http://derekjcanyon.blogspot.com/).


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

How cool is this? All the success stories are inspiring! Thanks for the hope that someday I might achieve this too!
dv


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

dvberkom said:


> How cool is this? All the success stories are inspiring! Thanks for the hope that someday I might achieve this too!
> dv


Well, I think your covers are very eye catching, so I'm sure it won't be long! 
 Bella


----------



## Staceywb (Jun 27, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Congrats, Stacey! I hear about Glimpse all over!


Thank you! That's nice of you to say.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've been adding the names of people who got over 1000 sales to the general list of sales for December over in this post. You're all making the list very top heavy this month


----------



## Tina Folsom (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for adding me. I had a real stellar December 2010 - I sold more than 9,000 books during that month (Kindle & Nook combined). I guess the paranormal romance genre isn't _dead_ yet.


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

jasonga said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been adding the names of people who got over 1000 sales to the general list of sales for December over in this post. You're all making the list very top heavy this month


Which is as it should be!! Thanks for doing this jasonga


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

rsullivan9597 said:


> Which is as it should be!!


Absolutely! Hopefully I'll be helping to make the list top-heavy at some point


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

Such an inspiring thread for this forum-newbie here. Keep up the fabulous work, fellow scribes. Cheers!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you both, Robin and Derek, for the lists -

Derek - for Karen Cantwell: 3893 for both titles

Robin - I'd love an asterisk if you're updating.  Thanks!

Karen


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Derek, that's great!! One slight correction: Mine should be in the 'over 2,500' category.
You've done a man's job, sir!


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

Table updated.

Genre representation in list:
Paranormal 11
Romance 11
Thriller 9
Mystery 8
Fantasy 5
Science Fiction 5
Young adult 3


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

If we're allowed to count other stores (originally thought this was just Amazon, after all) then I easily broke the 5k mark.

David Dalglish


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

LJ Sellers hit 10,000 in December with mysteries.

Lee Goldberg only has 9 or 10 self pubbed thrillers--the rest are form his publisher. He hit over 5000 in december.

Blake (spelling) Crouch hit over 2500 in december


----------



## Beth O (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't checked this thread in a few days.  I didn't realize we were breaking it down further.  You can add me to the over 2500 group across all three books.  One is definitely over 1000 for the month, another might be (not sure because B&N numbers keep changing the numbers).  Also, I write chick lit (I guess that's humor and romance combined) and humorous mystery. I realize you're trying to standardize this so whatever genre you want to call it is fine with me


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Robin,

Please take my name off the list. I'm doing well, but not that well. Yet.

Thanks,

David Wisehart


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

Done Dave, I got your name from someone else...sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

Updated again with requested changes:


----------



## Jason Reed (Dec 24, 2010)

This thread inspires me to finish my own book faster! Thank you!


----------



## Tina Folsom (Sep 22, 2010)

So, with Barnes & Noble adjusting figures for December yet again last night, I have now sold 11,000 books in December (both on Amazon & B&N together - no figures for Apple, Sony, Diesel yet).

I'm just totally blown away. Now I don't feel so bad that I was turned down by the only agent who ever even read my manuscripts back in early 2010.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Derek J. Canyon said:


> Updated again with requested changes:


I only have 5 titles available, not 8.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I only have 5 titles available, not 8.


Well, get busy.


----------



## Derek J. Canyon (Sep 1, 2010)

I've udpated the table again.

I've also blogposted about the table and charts, with some data analysis.

Check it out here: The keys to epublishing success?


----------



## Some Writer Cat (Sep 22, 2010)

Derek J. Canyon said:


> I've udpated the table again.
> 
> I've also blogposted about the table and charts, with some data analysis.
> 
> Check it out here: The keys to epublishing success?


That's fascinating, Derek. Thanks for doing that.

More I think about it, though, more I think $1000/month club would be a better list. Personally, if you're selling books and reaching readers, I think that's awesome, but I do wonder if focusing exclusively on number of copies sold is actually sending the wrong message to writers just getting into this game. I actually find it more impressive if you sell 400 ebooks across all sites at 3.99 a pop ($1200) than 2000 at .99 cents ($750).

That said, I know there's all sorts of reasons why a list like that wouldn't work, the chief one being that most people get uncomfortable talking about actual money. For some reason, even if people can figure it out, it doesn't seem quite as uncomfortable talking about books sold.

But just throwing it out there. Maybe next month it could be a combo list at least -- 1000/1000. For those people who want to participate, it might be an interesting lesson in the different ways to get to $1000.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

terrireid said:


> Well, get busy.


I am. 2 more coming out by Spring. Maybe 3 if I have the energy for another collection.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I am. 2 more coming out by Spring. Maybe 3 if I have the energy for another collection.


Wow! Good for you!!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow! Those are impressive sales. Congrats, gang. Hope we can join the ranks one day.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Scott William Carter said:


> More I think about it, though, more I think $1000/month club would be a better list. Personally, if you're selling books and reaching readers, I think that's awesome, but I do wonder if focusing exclusively on number of copies sold is actually sending the wrong message to writers just getting into this game. I actually find it more impressive if you sell 400 ebooks across all sites at 3.99 a pop ($1200) than 2000 at .99 cents ($750).


This is a very good point, I think. There's a big difference between selling 1,000 at .99 cents or 1,000 at $2.99, and not just in royalties. I see your point about people not liking to talk about money though, but I think we can get around that pretty easily by separating these lists by the price of the book. The .99 cent superseller list, the $2.99 superseller list, and maybe another category above that for those who charge more. I think most of us are mainly interested in the .99 cent and $2.99 price points though.

I think this list is a bit misleading with everyone lumping all their sales across multiple books into one number. I'd rather see the books that made it individually with the author's name attached to each.


----------



## Some Writer Cat (Sep 22, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> This is a very good point, I think. There's a big difference between selling 1,000 at .99 cents or 1,000 at $2.99, and not just in royalties. I see your point about people not liking to talk about money though, but I think we can around that pretty easily by separating these lists by the price of the book. The .99 cent superseller list, the $2.99 superseller list, and maybe another category above that for the for those who charge more. I think most of us are mainly interested in the .99 cent and $2.99 price points though.
> 
> I think this list is a bit misleading with everyone lumping all their sales across multiple books into one number. I'd rather see the books that made it individually with the author's name attached to each.


Well, I'm interested in data on higher price points, most definitely. I'm releasing my latest YA at $4.99, which is still half what S&S has my first YA book up, so we'll see how it goes. It's started selling and I haven't even mentioned it anywhere until today, which is encouraging.

Let's see. 70% of $4.99 is $3.50. $1000/$3.50 = 268 sales. I know this sounds crazy to a lot of you, but getting 268 sales in a month (less than 10 a day) seems a hell of a lot easier than 3000 in a month, even considering the price points. I dunno. We'll see how it goes. But my thinking on price really has flipped in the past month or so.

And I never planned on trying to make $1000 on a single book per month. That's way beyond my initial goals. Even $300/month is $10,000 in three years, which seems very good considering 90% of books sold to NY these days are getting less than that for a first time advance. And you sure aint getting your rights back in less than three years.

I realize I'm thinking out loud here . . .


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations everyone! I had my best month to date December as well but my numbers are no where NEAR all these... YET.   I'll get there eventually you guys are all so very inspiring! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bellaandre (Dec 10, 2010)

Tina Folsom said:


> So, with Barnes & Noble adjusting figures for December yet again last night, I have now sold 11,000 books in December (both on Amazon & B&N together - no figures for Apple, Sony, Diesel yet).
> 
> I'm just totally blown away. Now I don't feel so bad that I was turned down by the only agent who ever even read my manuscripts back in early 2010.


YAY Tina! You're amazing. Congrats. So glad we met a few months back.....
 Bella


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I think it's time to start whipping out rulers and measuring our


Spoiler



sentences


.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I think it's time to start whipping out rulers and measuring our
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Agreed. Let's just start ranking everybody so we know who we're better than and worse than.


----------



## Julie Christensen (Oct 13, 2010)

This is neat to read!  I'm honored to be part of so many good books!  My book, The Truth About Dating, sold about 1600 in December.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I think this is interesting. It's great to see people recognized for their accomplishments. Enormous congratulations to everyone on the list. I also feel there's a line that can be crossed where things start to feel creepy. I don't think that's been crossed yet. But the nature of a discussion can start to change people as well as the spirit of this forum and the indie author scene.

On the one hand, I like seeing people who are doing well because they inspire me. I think it's good to encourage each other to become more professional, even just with our numbers. Selling is not a dirty word, and neither is money; I'd like to have both in massive quantities.

On the other hand, when the focus becomes sales, money, and rankings (as it has for the last month or two), it encourages more ego to enter the scene. That's almost inevitable when people start becoming more successful, but I think for most of us being a writer is really about touching other people's lives with the stories we love to tell. I don't mean to sound like a Hallmark card. I'm just saying, let's continue to stay in our hearts about all of this and remember that it's really about uplifting other people--not so much ourselves.

/soapbox


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I think it's time to start whipping out rulers and measuring our
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Btw, that was intended 1000% as a joke. I hope I didn't kill the thread. I love seeing people's names with four- and five-figure sales next to them.

EDIT: Oops, forgot Amanda. Add six-figure to the list.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Agreed. Let's just start ranking everybody so we know who we're better than and worse than.


I've thought about this before, and the funny thing is, we're already a part of that system. It's the amazon bestseller rankings on all of our books. We're already numbered, like it or not. This thread does make me a little sad though, especially bouncing back and forth between this and the other one, feeling like I belong in neither.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

I love selling a lot of books - it's terrific after a year of fruitless submissions to agents, several of whom loved my book but thought they couldn't sell it.

But even better are the reviews from enthusiastic readers, and even better than that are the handful who seek out my email from my website to tell me how much they have enjoyed my book. That connection is what it's really about, not the numbers.


----------



## LaurinW (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't made the leap to 1000 sales yet, but I'm getting there.  So wonderful to see how many authors are finding success with independent publishing!


----------



## Free books for Kindle (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you can add me to the list. Doing well over 1000 sales a month.


----------



## Alexis Harrington (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, I've been selling on Kindle Books for over a year and just now found out about these boards. (Well, I try to keep up, but there is so much out there.) I guess I'm a member of this club too. I had my first 1,000+ Kindle book month last July. Now I'm closing in on 4,000. And except for those books that are/were discounted, my selling price here is $2.99. Kindle has been heaven-sent for me. I'm doing much better in e-books than I did in print.

This is also great for those authors who didn't fit into those narrow, restrictive niches that trad publishing wants. If you've got writing talent--and a LOT of people do--but couldn't sell a book to NY no matter what, e-books are your big chance. Congratulations to _everyone_ for persevering.

AMH
www.alexisharrington.com


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Alexis Harrington said:


> Wow, I've been selling on Kindle Books for over a year and just now found out about these boards. (Well, I try to keep up, but there is so much out there.) I guess I'm a member of this club too. I had my first 1,000+ Kindle book month last July. Now I'm closing in on 4,000. And except for those books that are/were discounted, my selling price here is $2.99. Kindle has been heaven-sent for me. I'm doing much better in e-books than I did in print.
> 
> This is also great for those authors who didn't fit into those narrow, restrictive niches that trad publishing wants. If you've got writing talent--and a LOT of people do--but couldn't sell a book to NY no matter what, e-books are your big chance. Congratulations to _everyone_ for persevering.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Kindle Boards, Alexis!!


----------



## Edie Ramer (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations to all of you! That's awesome. Like everyone else, I had my best month yet. I'm looking forward to getting on that list this year.


----------



## BrendaHiatt (Jan 8, 2011)

What an interesting topic! I'm nowhere close to being on this list yet, as I've just put up my first reverted title, but it's great to see what kind of sales are possible. I'm trying to figure out a way to include ebook self-pubbed sales in my money survey (the one I've been doing on my website for over ten years now) but can't quite see how to group sales to give meaningful numbers. I'm open to suggestions, though!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd suggest checking out Joe Konrath's blog - he has some very interesting guest bloggers telling their e-book success stories:
http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ok so it's not December anymore - BUT Healing Touch has sold 1000 copies this month. This total is made up of Amazon US and UK sales. I have no idea what's happening on B&N, Kobo, etc...

It's very exciting. The Brits are buying my book like crazy - probably because it's only £0.71. I'm waiting for the reviews to fly in saying it's _tosh_ and _rubbish_. ha ha

~ Jenna


----------



## MH Sargent (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, Jenna, that's quite a feat. 

Count me in, I sold over 1,000 copies of Seven Days From Sunday. On a better track for January.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

MH Sargent said:


> Wow, Jenna, that's quite a feat.
> 
> Count me in, I sold over 1,000 copies of Seven Days From Sunday. On a better track for January.


Yay! Congrats to you too.

Jenna


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> I love selling a lot of books - it's terrific after a year of fruitless submissions to agents, several of whom loved my book but thought they couldn't sell it.
> 
> But even better are the reviews from enthusiastic readers, and even better than that are the handful who seek out my email from my website to tell me how much they have enjoyed my book. That connection is what it's really about, not the numbers.


My feelings exactly. I also had a comment on my website from a reader saying how much she enjoyed the book and that it made her laugh. It really made my day and put all those rejections (22 years of them) into perspective.  AND I can now join the 1000 books a month club!


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> My feelings exactly. I also had a comment on my website from a reader saying how much she enjoyed the book and that it made her laugh. It really made my day and put all those rejections (22 years of them) into perspective.  AND I can now join the 1000 books a month club!


Congrats, Jan. Onwards and upwards.

It's fabulous to make people laugh. I drive my daughter mad when she's reading a new chapter; if she laughs I say, "Which bit are you at? I need to know," and she'll never tell me, just gets cross at being interrupted.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Congrats, Jan. Onwards and upwards.
> 
> It's fabulous to make people laugh. I drive my daughter mad when she's reading a new chapter; if she laughs I say, "Which bit are you at? I need to know," and she'll never tell me, just gets cross at being interrupted.


Must be good if you can make your family laugh - especially a daughter 
I see your book is also on the bestseller list on Amazon UK


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Must be good if you can make your family laugh - especially a daughter
> I see your book is also on the bestseller list on Amazon UK


Yes, 99 days in the UK Kindle top 100 so far - but it's a smaller site, an easier nut to crack than the US version. Not that I'm not extremely pleased about it...


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy to say that I've just crashed through the 1,000 copy a month barrier (US Kindle sales only).


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Jnassise said:


> Happy to say that I've just crashed through the 1,000 copy a month barrier (US Kindle sales only).


Yipeeee!! Congrats!

Jenna


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Jnassise said:


> Happy to say that I've just crashed through the 1,000 copy a month barrier (US Kindle sales only).


Congrats! So you must be way over including UK/BN and other sales.

I'm creeping closer all the time. Maybe next month, March at the latest!


----------



## BrendaHiatt (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, congrats to everyone cracking that 1,000 copy barrier already this month! Impressive! My sales seem to be "stuck" at a mere 5 copies (of my one book), making me wonder what I need to be doing... other than getting more books up, of course, which I can't until my publishers respond to my reversion requests. Argh! I'll keep nagging. (Strangely, my book seems to be selling WAY better on the Nook. No clue why.)


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Brenda - It's the "no idea why" part that drives me nuts.  I'm doing well on amazon US, but very little on both Amazon UK and BN (though with BN's reporting stuck its hard to say.)  If I could get a handle on what drove readers to my books so that sales rose exponentially over the last three months, I'd be much happier as it would be something I could work to influence and increase.  Right now, I'm just flailing in the dark.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

Jnassise said:


> Brenda - It's the "no idea why" part that drives me nuts. I'm doing well on amazon US, but very little on both Amazon UK and BN (though with BN's reporting stuck its hard to say.) If I could get a handle on what drove readers to my books so that sales rose exponentially over the last three months, I'd be much happier as it would be something I could work to influence and increase. Right now, I'm just flailing in the dark.


I've been forced to pay a lot of attention to the rankings. Looking at the rankings for your books, I put you at 4 books a day. 2 for The Heretic and then one a piece for two others.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Foreverjuly - That's pretty much where I've been guessing I'll fall, too.  Which is fine - that's where I was for the first several months after starting at Amazon and I'm expecting to see the same kind of growth curve over time.

I also have four traditionally published novels coming out later this year from Tor Books, HarperCollins, and Harlequin, so I'm looking forward to testing the idea that current books on the shelves might drive more readers to look for other books available electronically.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Yes, 99 days in the UK Kindle top 100 so far - but it's a smaller site, an easier nut to crack than the US version. Not that I'm not extremely pleased about it...


Congrats Lexi!!!

Terri


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

Jnassise said:


> Happy to say that I've just crashed through the 1,000 copy a month barrier (US Kindle sales only).


Congrats!!!


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Pubit updated and it's official now--over 1800 sold on B and N this month (and 117 over on Amazon.)


----------



## BrendaHiatt (Jan 8, 2011)

I can't speak for Holly, but now that PubIt has updated its sales data, I see I've sold over 100 books there so far this month....and still only 5 at Amazon. I've done NO publicity at BN.com (and none on Amazon beyond posting to Kindleboards). Both sites are linked from my website. I have zero explanation for why I'm selling more than 20 times as many books at B&N as I am at Amazon. It makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Woot!!  Congratulations Holly!

Vicki


----------



## Lucy Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Yes, 99 days in the UK Kindle top 100 so far - but it's a smaller site, an easier nut to crack than the US version. Not that I'm not extremely pleased about it...


Given that lots of us are having a heck of a time trying to "crack that nut" you should be totally pleased with how awesome you are!

Lucy


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

Thanks, Terri and Lucy. I feel I should make more effort over here...

Did you know PubIt isn't open to non-Americans? I got all excited about it, then read the small print and found I was excluded.

Lexi


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Lexi Revellian said:


> Did you know PubIt isn't open to non-Americans? I got all excited about it, then read the small print and found I was excluded.


They've said they'll open it up to international authors in early 2011, but when is anyones guess


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

caethesfaron said:


> I don't know if this is the place for this question, but why is it do you think you are selling so much more on B&N than on Amazon? It seems like for a lot of people it's the reverse. Are you somehow marketing to B&N buyers or is it just coincidence? Congrats on your success!


Not to take anything away from Holly, but she got lucky with the search results. Her book shows up #1 if you search for teen fiction. I'm seeing a little of that to, though not to the same degree. Books just seem to magically take off over there.


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

I have to admit to always being a little hesitant to share my sales numbers here or on other threads (for whatever reason - it really doesn't matter why), but as I read through this thread, I begin to see that Indie writers sharing both sales numbers and resulting monthly royalties COULD be very useful in a format designed to help each other.  

I see many writers here glad to see the numbers because they see, then, what is possible.  I know the only reason I have books on Kindle today is because I went to Konrath's blog where he shared his own successes, then posted an interview with Karen McQuestion.  Above and beyond that, Konrath shared specific details on WHAT worked for him and so I was able to move forward with a plan.

So I'm throwing out this idea:  possibly a discussion or forum designed specifically for sharing workable ideas on the BUSINESS side of writing where people share not only numbers, but methods for getting those numbers.  Any interest?  Or is that already being done?

Karen


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

karencantwell said:


> So I'm throwing out this idea: possibly a discussion or forum designed specifically for sharing workable ideas on the BUSINESS side of writing where people share not only numbers, but methods for getting those numbers. Any interest? Or is that already being done?


Unless you're talking about a restricted-membership forum where everyone is cross-checked against some criteria before they can join, you're posting in that forum already


----------



## Dan McGirt (Sep 25, 2010)

I will be happy to share all my secrets for selling well into almost double digit quantities of ebooks each month.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

This morning, I just made it into your fantabulous 1000-Sales-a-Month Club!!!

Thanks sooo very much to all my beyond superfab Kindle Readers and Fans...and thanks too to many of you in this club who've helped me get to this point!

And a big 'ole shout-out and thanks to Robin for maintaining this thread!!!

Y'all rock!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everyone--

Likewise, I have gratefully sold over 1,000 books this month. Looks like I'll be finishing up at about 1,300 books--up from 400 last month.

Ain't Love Grand? is leading the pack at about 900, thanks to landing on the New Age Bestseller list after a posting at E Reader News Today.

Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is coming in at about 300

My other books are coming up from the rear.

I'm very thankful at Amazon for creating this opportunity to Indie Authors.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I too have retroactively sold 1000 books during December, mostly due to Stewie Griffin's time machine.


----------



## Lexi Revellian (May 31, 2010)

You have a time machine? Ooh, can I borrow it?

Lexi


----------



## SJWrightAuthor (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats to everybody who made it to 1,000!!  It's a big achievement!

I ended up selling 2,192 copies of the Vampire's Warden this month between Barnes & Noble and Amazon.  The Amazon numbers were around 250 copies.  For most of the month, the B&N numbers for the Nook version were fantastic.  I was averaging about thirty a day.  They've dropped significantly now, but it was still a great month!

Congratulations again to everyone who made it!  If you haven't yet, don't worry!  Concentrate on the next book.


----------



## JoanReeves (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh, my, I wish I had remembered this thread! I have 4 books out now, and I'm working on hitting the 20,000 sales mark which should happen in a few days. 

My first ebook went live 2 months and 5 days ago. I hit 1000 in sales on it the first month. In the second month, I hit 10,000 in sales. I've published 3 others approximately 2-3 weeks apart with the last going live late last Saturday. All are selling well and hit over 1000 in 30 days each except for the 4th book of course which has sold 83 so far. I'm a bit under the weather so haven't done much to get the word out about it.

This has been such an exciting journey. I wish I'd done it sooner.


----------



## Tracy Sharp (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow! This is great! Do you all hire editors for your work? If so, may I ask who you use? I don't totally trust myself to edit my own books. I don't know if I can catch all my own errors.


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

How did you guys even come across this thing?! This is an impressive thread necro.


----------

